# RAM - Was ist zu beachten?



## LostProphet (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo 

 Also ich will mein RAM auf 768MB hoch schrauben.

 Ich weiss aber erstens nicht ob 768MB unterstützt werden und zweitens ob ich da verschiedene RAM-Hersteller nehmen kann. 

 In meinem Handbuch steht nur "Supports up to 2GB" sowie "Support two 184-pin unbuffered PC2100....".

 wollte folgende RAM's nutzen -> OEM 256MB DDR PC 266 CL2,5 und einen Micron 512MB DDR PC 266 CL2,5.?

 MfG

 LP


----------



## TobGod (19. Dezember 2004)

Genau sagen kann man es nie, ob die beiden sich letztendlich auch wirklich vertragen, deshalb rät man eigentlich um ganz sicher zu sein, zwei identische RAM zu verwenden. Aber normalerweise gibt es da keine Probleme, da die beiden ja auch die gleichen Latenzzeiten haben. Also ich würde es machen, wenns nicht funktioniert, kann man den Riegel vll umtauschen.. Viel Glück


----------



## LostProphet (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo 

 Hab mir jetzt 2x 512 ddr 400 infineon zugelegt und komme somit auf 1GB, aber das Problem was jetzt auftritt - im BIOS wird angezeigt Current Host Clock 133MHz, heißt das der Speicher läuft jetzt nur mit 133MHz?  

 Hab jetzt unter SDRAM Frequency auf 266MHz gestellt, hoffe ich mach keinen Mist!? 

 Ist das alles richtig so?



  MfG

  LP


----------



## TobGod (21. Dezember 2004)

Wenn Sie gut laufen und es keine Abstürze gibt, wird es so richtig sein. Aber da hast Du irgendwo auch ein bisschen Geld rausgeworfen, meinste nicht ? Du kannst die Speicherrigel ja garnicht richtig ausnutzen. Naja, jedem das Seine   Wenn dein Board nur bis 266MHz unterstützt, ist es richtig.


----------



## LostProphet (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich werde demnächst sowieso das Motherboard wechseln, daher kamen keine anderen Module in Frage


----------



## TobGod (21. Dezember 2004)

Na dann war's wert


----------



## Paule (22. Dezember 2004)

Ich weiss ja nicht genau, wie du das eingestellt hast, aber normalerweise sollten deine Rams nur mit ner Frequenz von 200mhz laufen.Die 400Mhz werden es dann weil man DDR-Ram benutzt (double data rate) d.h. 166Mhz = 333Mhz DDR 200Mhz = 400Mhz DDR.
Aber wenn dein ram mit 266Mhz = 533Mhz DDR stabil läuft hast du extrem guten Ram abbekommen(kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das so ist).

MfG

Paule


----------



## Willi_The_Kid (22. Dezember 2004)

Ist wohl auch eher so: 133MHz --> 266MHz DDR   


Viele Grüße

Willi


----------

